# Another 6.0L in the Car Hole!!!



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

I finally Pontiac GTO today....a 2006....I'm so F'n excited!!! Although it is a different generation of the small block than in my 04 GMC Sierra Denali, I think it is really cool that I have another 6.0L in the car hole (as Homer Simpson would call it).

I got it with the "Red Tag" sale, which was around $500 above invoice, so I gladly paid it (because it just came out) and peeled out of the lot. Well, I didn't exactly peel out of the lot.... It had 7 miles on it when I took it around the block to make sure that nothing was obviously messed up and I'm so glad some other punk didn't have a chance to....you know. I'm taking it easy until I get 500 or so miles on it to break it in properly, and then I'm going to leave rubber all over the county!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

GREAT! Now be a good sport and take 2 or 3 thousand pics and post them up!


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm

Engines are built different than they were when break-in procedures were established. Consider breaking your car in like this and you may have the most power of any stock 6.0 out there.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

RedRacer said:


> I finally Pontiac GTO today....a 2006....I'm so F'n excited!!! Although it is a different generation of the small block than in my 04 GMC Sierra Denali, I think it is really cool that I have another 6.0L in the car hole (as Homer Simpson would call it).
> 
> I got it with the "Red Tag" sale, which was around $500 above invoice, so I gladly paid it (because it just came out) and peeled out of the lot. Well, I didn't exactly peel out of the lot.... It had 7 miles on it when I took it around the block to make sure that nothing was obviously messed up and I'm so glad some other punk didn't have a chance to....you know. I'm taking it easy until I get 500 or so miles on it to break it in properly, and then I'm going to leave rubber all over the county!!!


Congratulation but you gota give us more than that. Color Auto or 6sp Interior Color 17” or 18”? Most important does your car have the Door Lock/Unlock Switch in Console?
That sounds like good deal I can’t find 06 around here (Tampa bay area). Best deal on 05 Impulse Blue Auto Blue Int. 17’ around 30K and that ain’t low enough for second GTO for me anyway.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

I always break my cars in by driving them hard! ALWAYS! Usually I do a nice smoky burnout leaving the dealership. Its a little trademark of mine......


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Congratulations on the new car. Color.....transmission....come on man. don't leave us hanging. 


*Holden * - Quick ride to jacksonville and you can see two of em. LOL!!!!


The 06's are nice. I sold one last night to a 23 year old. His first HP car. He drove an Avenger before this. Man oh man what a change for him. He was looking at the 05's but after I told him the benefits of the 06 and only at a 2000 more expensive version he decided to take my Cyclone Gray on home. 

The lock and unlock button is really convenient. I know it sounds stupid, but I kinda want to trade because of that one thing.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Congratulations on the new car. Color.....transmission....come on man. don't leave us hanging.
> 
> 
> *Holden * - Quick ride to jacksonville and you can see two of em. LOL!!!!
> ...


I need to trade 05 PT Cruiser Limited 1200mi on Impulse Blue Auto Blue Int.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Holden said:


> I need to trade 05 PT Cruiser Limited 1200mi on Impulse Blue Auto Blue Int.




hehe figures. My Blue on Blue is M6. 


has someone given you a value on your PT Cruiser?


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I could be there in a fiew minutes but if I bring cruiser would take all day.
ya here they offred me 12k on 05 @ 30k thats 5k loss


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

RedRacer said:


> I finally Pontiac GTO today....a 2006....I'm so F'n excited!!! Although it is a different generation of the small block than in my 04 GMC Sierra Denali, I think it is really cool that I have another 6.0L in the car hole (as Homer Simpson would call it).
> 
> I got it with the "Red Tag" sale, which was around $500 above invoice, so I gladly paid it (because it just came out) and peeled out of the lot. Well, I didn't exactly peel out of the lot.... It had 7 miles on it when I took it around the block to make sure that nothing was obviously messed up and I'm so glad some other punk didn't have a chance to....you know. I'm taking it easy until I get 500 or so miles on it to break it in properly, and then I'm going to leave rubber all over the county!!!


are u saying u have an 06


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Xman said:


> Consider breaking your car in like this and you may have the most power of any stock 6.0 out there.


That's an interesting approach. I've bookmarked it. Unfortunately, most cars around here get broken in with a bazillion test drives before a customer takes delivery of them.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

RedRacer said:


> I finally Pontiac GTO today....a 2006....I'm so F'n excited!!! Although it is a different generation of the small block than in my 04 GMC Sierra Denali, I think it is really cool that I have another 6.0L in the car hole (as Homer Simpson would call it).
> 
> I got it with the "Red Tag" sale, which was around $500 above invoice, so I gladly paid it (because it just came out) and peeled out of the lot. Well, I didn't exactly peel out of the lot.... It had 7 miles on it when I took it around the block to make sure that nothing was obviously messed up and I'm so glad some other punk didn't have a chance to....you know. I'm taking it easy until I get 500 or so miles on it to break it in properly, and then I'm going to leave rubber all over the county!!!


Congrats and welcome :cheers


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

so what was the final RED TAG price?
A dealer near me offered me an 06(although he said it is 2 weeks out) today for $31,100 6 spd black on red
Too bad I ordered one.........


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

big_mike said:


> advatar
> .



BOING !!!!.... :willy: arty:


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

> Holden posted:
> Congratulation but you gota give us more than that. Color Auto or 6sp Interior Color 17” or 18”? Most important does your car have the Door Lock/Unlock Switch in Console?


Impluse blue, Auto, 17", and yes it has the console mounted door lock/unlock
Ideally, I wanted the blue interior, but I couldn't pass up the deal.
And the stock wheels will be changed out for 18"ers with summer only tires soon. The stock 17"ers will be powded coated black to run in the winter months or when the tires of the 18"ers need replacing.



> EZ GOAT posted:
> are u saying u have an 06


Yep.



> 6QTS11OZ posted:
> Congrats and welcome


Thanks! And by the welcome, I'm assuming that you're welcoming me to the GTO family and not to gtoforum.com ....because I've been here a while. I don't post a lot, but I read quite a bit.

And on the break-in business... I'm breaking it in somewhere in the middle of what the manufacturer recomends and what Xman posted. I just hit 200 miles. I haven't shoved the pedal all the way to the floor yet or gone past 5000 rpm, but I've given it a few kinda-hard launches. I've also let it slow from 80 mph to 30 or so without braking.


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

Oh, and I paid $32149.47 plus tax. And so nobody has to ask, that included the gas guzzler tax.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

*HUG*

thanks for buying an auto!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

Geeze ... that nice to know ..."easy break-ins" ... but I dont think I need to worry about it .. all the guys at my dealership was having fun pounding the crud out of it on test drives... and ever since ive bought the car .. I havent had any complaints ... :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

abusing your ride is the best way to break it in !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

big_mike said:


> abusing your ride is the best way to break it in !!!


Very true ... just dont get your baby confused for your girlfriend .. you will be in a world of hurt ... :rofl: ... :willy: arty:


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I always break my cars in by driving them hard! ALWAYS! Usually I do a nice smoky burnout leaving the dealership. Its a little trademark of mine......


With the Cavy? :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

it was a dogleg, but it went a whopping 40 feet! PUUUUUUUURE power boy !!! That big, fat, 205-55-16 went up in smoke like a choo-choo!


----------

